
On AWS vs. Azure, Vendor Lock-In and Pricing Confusion – Part 1 - jsingleton
https://unop.uk/on-aws-vs-azure-vendor-lock-in-and-pricing-confusion-part-1/
======
joegosse
I look forward to reading the pricing analysis, it'll be great to hear your
perspective as an experienced customer of both clouds. The pricing is complex
so anything you can do to make simplifying assumptions that make sense to a
real-world use case will be helpful for all.

(disclaimer: I work on Azure at Microsoft)

